# Hi guys new member



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Ruke911 (Jun 27, 2018)

Thank you I am installing the mishmoto fmic I already have the hks ssq bov it's just a time frame issue all I do is work lol I want to do the bnr btxr4 I think is the turbo swap


----------

